# Dead Alfine 8



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

So I think I finally killed my Alfine 8 speed hub. So how easy is it to take apart and fix?

I'm pretty sure it's out of warranty, so I think I'm on my own.

I'm running a ratio of 28:24 on a 29er, so very low. Right now it skips in 4th gear when I put alot of pressure on the pedals. It also skipped once in 3rd on my last ride. And yes, the yellow lines line up perfectly, so it's not that. Any advice before I dig in? Should I even bother, or just sell it off?

Looks like I have to go back to a derailleur after all. After some reading, it sounds like the Alfine 11 has even more issues than the 8 speed hub.

Any advice would be appreciated,
Mark


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

bikeny said:


> Looks like I have to go back to a derailleur after all.
> .......
> Any advice would be appreciated,
> Mark


My advice:

Get a Rohloff

It will cost you a bunch but after 8-10 years ,It will paid for itself.


----------



## john_dalhart (Nov 6, 2009)

Shimano actually provides a good overhaul manual for their 8-speed hubs.

Someone please jump in and provide better information, but I think the problem with repair of out-of-warrantee Shimano IGHs is they do not make the internal component parts available.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Thanks for those instructions, interesting. I guess the problem is getting the parts, and the fact that I would have to tear it open to find out what parts I even need.

Anyone have a clue what is broken from my description?

And no, I will not be buying a Rohloff. It has a much bigger range than I need and costs way too much for the amount I would use it.

Anyone want to buy a used 29er wheel with an Alfine hub in need of repair? Stans Flow rim and built by The Man MC (Lace Mine 29 - Big Bicycle Wheels).

Mark


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

fokof said:


> It will cost you a bunch but after 8-10 years ,It will paid for itself.


that's funny!!
after 8 or 10 years? hasn't paid for itself, inflation's just caught up....


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

byknuts said:


> that's funny!!
> after 8 or 10 years? hasn't paid for itself, inflation's just caught up....


Assuming you don't get one of the bad ones (~10% out of box failure). And don't buy a used Rohlof, it's likely to be one of the bad 10%....


----------



## BILL E (Apr 13, 2011)

10% out of the box failure? WTF. Any back-up for that generalization?


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

I dug up the thread a few months back, it was a quote from Rolhoff's USA service tech. Pretty sad for such an expensive kit. That's why it's important to never buy a used Rolhoff, chances are it's one of the 10% out of box failed units. Mr Rolhoff should get some SPC knowledge before Shimano eats his lunch.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

byknuts said:


> that's funny!!
> after 8 or 10 years? hasn't paid for itself, inflation's just caught up....


"be" missing ....

I paid mine 1000 , now it's 1500.

3 Shimano hubs + spokes + labor = 1200$

Even if I buy one now , I'll still be a good move.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

pursuiter said:


> Assuming you don't get one of the bad ones (~10% out of box failure). And don't buy a used Rohlof, it's likely to be one of the bad 10%....


Please post a link where that number comes from.

Ok I'll start one , me too:

I read somewhere on the Interwebz that Shimano has a failure rate of 23%.


----------



## BILL E (Apr 13, 2011)

Quoting pursuiter "I dug up the thread a few months back, it was a quote from Rolhoff's USA service tech."

Not proof, not reliable! Please substantiate.

Or I call BS


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Thanks for all the help!

I don't care what the cost or failure rate of the Rohloff hub is, I am not interested in getting one, as I stated earlier. 

Please take that discussion elsewhere.

I just want some help to see if it's possible to rebuild my hub.


----------



## wagmore (Aug 24, 2011)

From what I can see online, you can't buy gears and internal parts from Shimano--they make you buy the whole internal assembly for about 200 bucks.

So, if I had a busted Alfine, I would open it up, find out what's broken, and see if I can find some other poor schlub on the interwebs who busted his Alfine in a different manner--and with great patience, turn the two broken hubs into one confusing pile of parts.


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

wagmore said:


> From what I can see online, you can't buy gears and internal parts from Shimano--they make you buy the whole internal assembly for about 200 bucks.
> 
> So, if I had a busted Alfine, I would open it up, find out what's broken, and see if I can find some other poor schlub on the interwebs who busted his Alfine in a different manner--and with great patience, turn the two broken hubs into one confusing pile of parts.


Nice idea, problem is that it's very likely the same broken bits for everyone. I'd be dubious replacing a part that would likely fail again the same way too.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

finch2 said:


> Nice idea, problem is that it's very likely the same broken bits for everyone. I'd be dubious replacing a part that would likely fail again the same way too.


I actually like the suggestion, but I think finding another hub with a different problem might be tough. I will certainly be keeping my eye out though. And if I do try to fix it, it will not be seeing MTB duty anymore, it would live an easier life on the road!

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

Did you ever fix this up. I still have the internals of a 2nd hub that I have that if you are willing to cover postage and throw in a few notes for goodwill, you are welcome to it. As far as I know there is nothing wrong with it. I took it apart to re-lube it after about 6-8 months of use when I knew next to nothing about the hub and then found it a bit difficult to put back together so I got another one, learnt as much as I could and did the job right next time around, but it may well suit your repairs project.


----------



## anga (Aug 22, 2011)

I am trying to learn about internally-geared hubs but do not have the confidence to open up my new hub for practice. If you are willing to let it go for postage (since I am outside UK it is going to be expensive), I am open.


----------



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

Hiya.. I would prefer to get a little something for it as effectively, it is still a working hub all beit in three pieces, the hub shell (in black), the main spindle and the gear assemble.. I believe that all that is needed is a circular clip to hold it all back together (which I have misplaced) but all in all, a nicely lubed up project to go.. and the replacement was almost £200.. If you are outside of the UK, this unit, when packed up will weigh around 1kg.

As for confidence about openning them up - if you could see one being opened, you would then see how easy it really is, but at first it all seems a bit strange and off putting.

Once opened, the re-lube is really easy and as long as you don't do what I first did - which was to try and disassemble everything in sight without actually having a clue about what I was doing (mad I know) then all is well..

*https://forums.mtbr.com/internal-gear-hubs/alfine-simply-service-follow-up-review-646835.html*

I also took the opportunity to repaint my new hub so as it matched the rest of the bike..


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

BILL E said:


> 10% out of the box failure? WTF. Any back-up for that generalization?


There are about 1% of Rohloffs that in the first 1000kms or so will need to be adjusted. If you bought the hub new this will be covered under warranty. The issue doesn't show up until the hub's been used a while under load or they'd sort this out at the factory.

Someone on MTBR.com [forgot the name] bought a used Rohloff with low mileage and had such an issue. Since it was bought used the warranty doesn't apply and he had to pay for the service.

So buying a low mileage used Rohloff is problematic although your chances for having a problem are small. I also wouldn't set off on a big tour with a new Rohloff or any other critical gear for that matter.

It's unlikely a well used Rohloff would have this problem since the previous owner would have fixed it, but there could be something else rong with it - just like any other used gear you might buy.

I've got two Rohloffs and know quite a few other Rohloff owners. So far none of the hubs I know about have had the issue.


----------

